# F-16 lands dead stick (engine out )



## v2 (Dec 11, 2006)

cockpit video:
F-16 Lands Dead Stick (Engine Out); cockpit video VideoSift


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 15, 2006)

Glad to see he made it all the way in like that. Great job, buddy.


----------



## davparlr (Dec 15, 2006)

Well over a hundred F-16s have been lost to engine failure.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 15, 2006)

wow great job getting her in safely!


----------

